# What OS do you use?



## XCorvis (Sep 13, 2007)

It's been a while since we had a poll like this, and a recent thread about WotC's assumptions/market research of D&DI users made me want to know. So, which platform do you use for your HOME computer(s), the ones you might use for D&D stuff.

This is an Operating System poll, not hardware, so if you use Windows on a Mac via Boot Camp or Parallels then check Windows and Mac OS.

_Reminder: This is a multiple choice poll. Percentages will add up to more than 100%._


----------



## Nikosandros (Sep 13, 2007)

My PC has Windows XP.

Sometimes I think about Linux, but then my laziness prevails...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 13, 2007)

Just out of curiousity (as I'm on XP @work and Vista @home), why did you lump NT and Win2K in with Win95/Win98/WinME? Just as a general 'old Windows' catch all? Because from a technical point of view, NT and 2K definitely belong grouped with XP, 2K3, and Vista; Vista's version number 'under the hood' is NT6.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2007)

Linux only, on desktop and portable PCs.
And I'm really dissapointed about all that DDI thing


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 13, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity (as I'm on XP @work and Vista @home), why did you lump NT and Win2K in with Win95/Win98/WinME? Just as a general 'old Windows' catch all? Because from a technical point of view, NT and 2K definitely belong grouped with XP, 2K3, and Vista; Vista's version number 'under the hood' is NT6.




True.  Similarly, I would have separated out Vista from XP.  And Windows 2003 is only a server-based OS, so I doubt anyone would be using that as a true 'home' pc.  By lumping them all together, I think you throw off some of the numbers.  XP is widely installed as the most common OS, while Vista has a far smaller installed base...mostly owed to recent upgrades or new purchases.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2007)

XP for my PC at home.

OSX for work...which I despise, but hey, its art stuff so I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 13, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> OSX for work...which I despise, but hey, its art stuff so I don't have much of a choice.




Not true.  Of the publications and graphics people I've known, it's been split pretty evenly between the two platform.  As one said, "Yeah, in 1990 Mac was significantly better than PC for graphics, but now (pre-2000), it's a toss-up."


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 13, 2007)

I tend to lump Windows CE, Windows ME, and Windows NT. CEMENT. 
At work I am stuck with WinXP, which I loathe, but it's better than Vista, I suppose. At home, I've been using Apple products since 1979.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 13, 2007)

I use both Windows XP and Max OS X on my laptop via Parallels and Windows XP on my desktop.


----------



## Psion (Sep 13, 2007)

I have XP and Vista at home. And I am really sort of burnt over vista. So much so, I am considering refurbishing my laptop that had xp on it that my shiny new vista machine was meant to replace.

Though I am really considering getting a linux box again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2007)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Not true.  Of the publications and graphics people I've known, it's been split pretty evenly between the two platform.  As one said, "Yeah, in 1990 Mac was significantly better than PC for graphics, but now (pre-2000), it's a toss-up."



 Yep.

But sadly my end is split on the OSX side. Sigh.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 13, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity (as I'm on XP @work and Vista @home), why did you lump NT and Win2K in with Win95/Win98/WinME? Just as a general 'old Windows' catch all? Because from a technical point of view, NT and 2K definitely belong grouped with XP, 2K3, and Vista; Vista's version number 'under the hood' is NT6.




I couldn't exactly remember the split (like you mention), so I went with "still supported by Microsoft" vs "on your own".


----------



## Nifft (Sep 13, 2007)

1 PC (WinXP & Linux)
2 Macs (OS/X)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2007)

XP professional on notebook
XP professional on old desktop
Vista ultimate on new desktop

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> And I am really sort of burnt over vista. So much so, I am considering refurbishing my laptop that had xp on it that my shiny new vista machine was meant to replace.




Why not just get XP for the new machine then?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tharian (Sep 13, 2007)

On my desktop (which is really old at this point), I run Kubuntu (Linux).  Mind you, it hasn't been booted since I moved into my new flat a few months ago.

My laptop is a dual boot system with Ubuntu and Windows XP Home.  I strongly prefer the Ubuntu side and have virtually everything running on this side (I'm using it currently).  I have Windows XP on this box to handle some of the MSN messenger cam chats I have with someone because I haven't finished setting up the webcam drivers.  Once I get that done, I'll likely not boot into the XP side very often.

As it stands, I have no plans to buy a Vista box.  Money and a lack of desire to move to that OS are the key factors in that decision.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Sep 14, 2007)

I have four SOHO machines running Linux (two Kubuntu 7.04, one CentOS 4, one SUSE 10.1).  One is my accounting machine, one is a file server, one is my wife's desktop, and the last is a general purpose machine I use for playing with new software or for testing deployment of a web site or Java app or something similar.

My new laptop is a MacBook Pro with OSX and two virtual machines, one for WinXP and one for RHEL4 Server.  The Windows VM is booted when I want to play poker or run DM Genie, otherwise I don't use it.  There are also two spare laptops (Kubuntu 6.10 and WinXP) that haven't been powered up in quite awhile.

I teach and consult in the Linux/Unix IT market, so I'm not a typical home user.  Had you already figured that out?


----------



## ZombieButch (Sep 14, 2007)

At present, we have 5 computers in the house*: three PC's (one desktop and two laptops) and two Macs (an old iMac and a new MacBook). 

*There are more than that, but the others are in mothballs at the moment, destined for donation in the near future.


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone notice that the percentages in the poll total way above 100%


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 14, 2007)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that the percentages in the poll total way above 100%



You can select multiple things to cover people who have more than one computer.
I have OSX 10.4.10 on my iMac and my MacBook.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 14, 2007)

I have Windows XP Pro on desktop and Windows XP Home on laptop.

At work, I have Windows XP Pro on desktop and laptops. Servers, I have bunch of different OSes, including Red Hat linux Enterprise, Windows 2000, Novell Netware, and even one Windows NT machine (really need to get rid of that).


----------



## SteelDraco (Sep 14, 2007)

My main computer uses Windows XP. I also have a Win98 box, which I kept around just so that I could play Mechwarrior 3.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 14, 2007)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that the percentages in the poll total way above 100%



 Some of us have multiple computers. Some computers have multiple OS on them.

I voted for XP, OS/X and Linux.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## HellHound (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes.

Three WinXP laptops, 1 WinXP desktop, 1 Win2k desktop, 1 Linux desktop / server, 1 Mac desktop.


----------



## Kaffis (Sep 14, 2007)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that the percentages in the poll total way above 100%




Yes, which, while I suppose it makes the poll a more complete representation of the OSes represented here, invalidates the underlying agenda of the poll which ought to be "is the DDI unavailable to you due to the DirectX platform choice?"

Anyways...

Vista and XP at home on desktops, 2k on the aging laptop I don't use anymore.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 14, 2007)

Kaffis said:
			
		

> Yes, which, while I suppose it makes the poll a more complete representation of the OSes represented here, invalidates the underlying agenda of the poll which ought to be "is the DDI unavailable to you due to the DirectX platform choice?"




It also gives people who use multiple OSes a statistical oddity.  I have four computers that I use regularly (work, family desktop, home server, personal laptop).  All the OSes (XP, Vista Home Pro, NT 2003, Vista Ultimate) are under one selection.  I'm significantly underrepresented compared to the guy who has a Mac at home and a PC at work.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 14, 2007)

I surprised at home many use OSX. 

For me, work comp: OSX. Two home comps: OSX.


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Sep 14, 2007)

This poll has a major flaw in that in will not account people who own multiple computers with different OS ( I won a Mac with OS X and a PC with Windows XP).


----------



## Brentos (Sep 14, 2007)

*Vista*

I must be the only Vista lover here.  Ahhh well....


----------



## Nifft (Sep 14, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> This poll has a major flaw in that in will not account people who own multiple computers with different OS ( I won a Mac with OS X and a PC with Windows XP).



 Yeah, it's an internet poll. Entertainment purposes, external use only, do not taunt, etc. 

I've got two Macs and one PC, so if one person couldn't make a game, I could theoretically host the rest of us around the table, while the 4th person played along at home (on his home box). Dunno if this kind of mixed-mode gaming is supported, but it would help my group. (As would OS/X support, of course.)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Psion (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Why not just get XP for the new machine then?




Wasn't an option.


----------



## Bad Paper (Sep 15, 2007)

My new machine at work runs z/OS 1.8, heh heh.  No D&D stuff on it, though I did run a dice-rolling probability program.  it took something like six hours to run on a machine with thirteen processors.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 15, 2007)

I was an Apple IIe user until I got my first Mac...and have been a Mac user ever since.

Currently, I'm using 2 G4s- one running OSX & 9 and another OSX only- an iMac running OS 8 and an aging laptop.

I've been forced to use PCs from time to time in the work environment- some websites don't support Safari or Netscape well, and IE for Mac hasn't been updated in a while.  Some specialized professional programs don't work well with emulation chips or software.

But until they stop making Macs, I won't buy anything else for my personal use.  I simply don't like the Win/tel environment.

In fact, I just turned down a _free_ (used, but in excellent condition) Dell last week.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Wasn't an option.




I meant it more like getting an XP now and install it instead or in addition to the existing Vista. 

Would be a shame to let the new computer go to waste, because you hate the OS, wouldn't it?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dpmcalister (Sep 15, 2007)

WinXP Pro on the desktop and WinXP Home on the laptop


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 15, 2007)

Options 1 and 5.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 15, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I've been forced to use PCs from time to time in the work environment- some websites don't support Safari or Netscape well, and IE for Mac hasn't been updated in a while.  Some specialized professional programs don't work well with emulation chips or software.
> 
> ...




Does Camino work well generally? Granted Camino won't do squat with ActiveX. Most sites work great on Windows Firefox (other than ActiveX), I'm surprised you have many sites that don't work well on Netscape.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 15, 2007)

Me: Linux. w/ Virt. Machine running XP for one application only (work-related).
Roommate: Linux.
File server: Linux.
Buddy from work (who I hang with): Linux.
Buddy's roommate: Linux.

I guess I just hang with a different crowd than most people.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 15, 2007)

Nikosandros said:
			
		

> My PC has Windows XP.
> 
> Sometimes I think about Linux, but then my laziness prevails...




http://goodbye-microsoft.com/

Doesn't get much easier.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 15, 2007)

I use Win2k at home. And, until I recently lost my job, I used Vista at work.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 15, 2007)

WinXP pro.

I didn't want to vote for it though, because it might seem like it was a vote for Vista which (unfortunately) I despise.

( I do have an OS/X macbook for website testing too, but I'd hardly say that I use it much)


----------



## Psion (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I meant it more like getting an XP now and install it instead or in addition to the existing Vista.
> 
> Would be a shame to let the new computer go to waste, because you hate the OS, wouldn't it?




That's a possibility.

It's not like it'll go to waste, though. It just gives me an incentive to actually spend a little time and effort to upgrade my old laptop. Which is a bit more effort than upgrading desktops.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 16, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> This poll has a major flaw in that in will not account people who own multiple computers with different OS ( I won a Mac with OS X and a PC with Windows XP).




It does? I'm sorry, I must not be understanding what you mean. What does it matter if you have multiple computers or one? You use WinXP and OS X, and check both.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 16, 2007)

Kaffis said:
			
		

> Yes, which, while I suppose it makes the poll a more complete representation of the OSes represented here, invalidates the underlying agenda of the poll which ought to be "is the DDI unavailable to you due to the DirectX platform choice?"




I suppose that would have been a bit more accurate, but the thread would have come with a lot more vitriol.  This way it has a bit more general interest.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 16, 2007)

Brentos said:
			
		

> I must be the only Vista lover here.  Ahhh well....




Nope.  I loves my Vista.  I'm annoyed that I have to wait at work, though XP is still miles above anything Mac or Linux.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 16, 2007)

Mercule said:
			
		

> though XP is still miles above anything Mac or Linux.




I love you, man, but you gotta lay off the dope a bit...


----------



## Mercule (Sep 16, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I love you, man, but you gotta lay off the dope a bit...




What I really need to do is stop reading the DDI threads.  They are rather "mood altering".


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 17, 2007)

Mercule said:
			
		

> What I really need to do is stop reading the DDI threads.  They are rather "mood altering".




 ...


----------



## The Hound (Sep 23, 2007)

There's something seriously wrong with Enworld's poll math.  The percentages add up to way over 100%. Still, Mac/Linux/Unix/other still add up to 42% of the total by my calculations.  That jives with my casual observation over the years that gamers tend to be less Windows centric than the general population.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 24, 2007)

The Hound said:
			
		

> There's something seriously wrong with Enworld's poll math.  The percentages add up to way over 100%.



 It's a multiple choice poll.

For example, I voted for XP, Linux and OS/X, even though OS/X is now my primary OS.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Seeten (Sep 24, 2007)

My Desktop is a PC, my laptop(ironically, my gaming PC that I bring to D&D nights) is a Mac, OS X.


----------



## akaddk (Sep 25, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But sadly my end is split on the OSX side. Sigh.



I just don't get this.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 25, 2007)

akaddk said:
			
		

> I just don't get this.



You don't get why he's forced to use a Mac, or why he doesn't like it?

Ankh-Morpork Guard: Get yourself a Microsoft mouse and install the official drivers from Microsoft. It makes it feel like a PC mouse. It goes a long way towards making OS X tolerable for me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 25, 2007)

XCorvis said:
			
		

> You don't get why he's forced to use a Mac, or why he doesn't like it?
> 
> Ankh-Morpork Guard: Get yourself a Microsoft mouse and install the official drivers from Microsoft. It makes it feel like a PC mouse. It goes a long way towards making OS X tolerable for me.



 Forced to use a Mac because everyone else around me does and we need to be compatible. Sadly, the impression is still that Macs are so much better for graphic design...but today, its not really true. In fact, things are about even.

As for the suggestions...I like it. I think I have an extra mouse buried away somewhere that should work. The mouse is a big problem for me, as I find it so much less useful and more a hindrance. Course, that's only one side of the problem. I still don't like the OS at all. 

But hey, not really much of a choice but to deal with it.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sadly, the impression is still that Macs are so much better for graphic design...but today, its not really true. In fact, things are about even.




Small wonder, considering that it's pretty much the same software for most platforms. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 26, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sadly, the impression is still that Macs are so much better for graphic design...but today, its not really true.




Yep. They're better for so much more than just graphics.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 26, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yep. They're better for so much more than just graphics.



 Yeah...like gaming?

Oh, wait!


----------



## Ovistavin (Sep 26, 2007)

My current computer is a PowerMac G4 400Mhz running MacOS 10.3.9 and OS 9. This is my third Mac and I will be buying my fourth next month (getting a Mac Pro with OS 10.5 as soon as the OS is released)  .

I do use XP at work, but the poll asked for OS at home (although I am considering installing XP on the new computer just in case I need it to work from home).


----------



## Mercule (Sep 26, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yep. They're better for so much more than just graphics.




Like remedial computer training?


----------



## werk (Sep 26, 2007)

XCorvis said:
			
		

> It does? I'm sorry, I must not be understanding what you mean. What does it matter if you have multiple computers or one? You use WinXP and OS X, and check both.





Haha, yes, the poll has a major flaw between the monitor and the chair.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 26, 2007)

If it looks like this thread is going to degenerate into OS-wars, it will be closed. 

...getting dangerously close at the moment...


----------



## azhrei_fje (Sep 27, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> If it looks like this thread is going to degenerate into OS-wars, it will be closed.
> 
> ...getting dangerously close at the moment...



Oh, don't be a party pooper.     ( <--- If you can't tell, that's a big grin! )

So far I like the Mac OS.  I'm a Linux fanboy, but any flavor of Unix is fine with me.  Call me a bigot, but I like operating systems with real memory protection.   And I like having hardware that works on the Mac, compared to Linux.  My Compaq laptop wouldn't suspend properly, making the standby feature useless (this was apparently a BIOS problem on the Compaq, since a custom ACPI DSDT table can apparently fix it).  And that's a big problem.

I use Windows to run DM Genie and some of the Internet poker software, but that's it.  Everything else is Linux, including all of the accounting and document preparation for a half-million dollar a year business (I run a corporate training and consulting business).  I'm not IBM, but I would trust my business to a Unix system before anything else.

Games are not important to me, or I suppose I might be stuck with Windows.  As it is, I occasionally play BZFlag or Mahjong (sp?) but that's it.

Operating systems are just tools.  They are the raw resources needed to get a job done and nothing more.  I treat them as such.


----------



## sckeener (Oct 2, 2007)

My fiancé runs Mac os x.  
I run XP64.  
At work I use a mix of XP and Vista.  
And the kids use XP, Vista, and Mac os x.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Oct 2, 2007)

I have both Windows and Linux PCs but might not have Windoze much longer considering I absolutely refuse to switch to Vista with it's locked down DRMware.  (Yes I know about the DRM and vendor spyware in XP, I go to great efforts to break every known instance of it.)


----------



## Tharkun (Oct 18, 2007)

I voted Linux.


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Oct 18, 2007)

I have four computers at home right now...

• A home built PC for gaming, running *Windows XP.*
• A 12" PowerBook Al that I use for writing, browsing, etc.  Running *OS X 10.4.10* (this is probably the machine that I use the most...)
• A Mac Mini hooked up to the TV that I use for music and videos.  *Running OS X 10.4.10*
• An old Graphite G3 Tower running *OS X Server 10.4.10* that I use as a web/file server.

And at work I have a MacBook Pro running *OS X*, *Windows XP* and *Ubuntu Linux*.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 19, 2007)

Primary Desktop: Windows XP
Secondary Desktop: Windows 98
Laptop: Windows 2000


----------



## Glaken (Oct 24, 2007)

You couldn't PAY me to use any flavor of windows for my personal use.  I have nothing but Macs in my house and don't see any reason to change.  If WotC doesn't see the value in supporting Macs then they definitely don't deserve my business.  I won't be buying any of the 4e stuff at all until they see it in them to support all players equally.  I'd much rather give my money to company like PCGen and others that use programming that can support all users equally then be treated like a second class gamer.


----------

